# Silent Placental Abruption, but no signs/symptoms



## RMG (Sep 15, 2008)

From my results it looks as though the placenta was the only problem - that caused my 24 week loss.

The doctor did not say that I had a placental abruption. Only that what they did find (Maternal Floor Infarction/Perivillous Fibrin Deposition) was pretty well indicitive OF a partial placental abruption.

But I just don't understand.

I never had any signs or symptoms of anything being wrong.
I never fell, had an accident, or any trauma to my abdomen.

So what exactly would cause a placental abruption.

She had no answers for me. Just something that cannot be explained.

All my tests came back negative - there's nothing wrong with my blood/clotting issues/etc.

I had no idea anything was wrong until I went to my appt and could not hear the heartbeat.

So it was a silent abruption if it was one at all, cause I had no bleeding, pain, etc.

Does anyone have any sort of explanation for this sort of thing, why it happens ??

And has anyone gone on to have a perfectly normal pregnancy after this ??

This was my first baby. I hate the fact that the placenta failed and there was nothing I could have done myself to change the outcome.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry. I also had a placental abruption (partly hidden) and the thing about those is that they are soooo unexplainable so many times. My placenta was fine - just came off. Absolutely inexplicable.

My mother's placental abruption was completely hidden as well - and with my brother, out came half of her blood supply. They had to give her ten units of blood and she was resuscitated (and shocked back to life with the paddles) three times in three hours after that. Actually she had her last rites read to her in front of my Dad, and then ironically she came back for the last time and they had her in the land of the living.

This kind of accident is so hard to understand - I know just what you're talking about. In some ways it's not just that in the end you have to accept the death of your child, but also accept the inexplicable nature of the accident that caused the death. But it can be done - it can. My mother ended up having two more healthy children vaginally and without medication after my brother died. We will have healthy children - Josie was my first as well, but we WILL have healthy children.

Be kind to yourself - just be kind to yourself. Be gentle with your body and let it heal. Let yourself feel compassion for yourself - you know, you deserve compassion even from you, not blame and guilt and hate. Let yourself heal and then when the time is right, another child will come and be fine, and that is okay.

Big hugs to you


----------

